# Recommendations Please for genuine remapping services



## Johnwr (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi does anyone know of a good company who can remapp my Hymer Classic Fiat Ducato 2.8 jtd and at a good price. 

Is it worthwhile remapping does anyone know the pros & cons regards Johnwr


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Had my 2.8jtd done 3 years ago??? before it was done it would do 28 mpg but low power.

So on our long French/Germany holiday we zeroed the mileage trip to see the now mpg.

With bags of power I couldn't wait for our first recording.......22 mpg  so a phone call to the company to report the "problem" We returned the van 3 times to get a better performance.

We now have 29 mpg but with much less power, but more power than the original mapping. I've always driven with a light foot for maximun mpg.

Some others may have had a better experiance than me, so you will have different reports.

Keith


----------



## TH-Performance (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi there.

I hope you don't mind me asking but who did your remap? Most proper remaps should see an increase in power and between 5-15% increase in MPG (depending on vehicle age, style of driving, load of vehicle etc) but not a decrease?

I'm curious as your a fellow Hampshire-ite. 

Kind regards

Terry 8)


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Just had the new van done yesterday. I selected Quantum Remaps they have done the last 3 vans for me. I like the increased torque which allows me to cruise at 65mph in 6th without needing to change down on hills and sleep climbs. My current van is the 180bhp 3.0l

The remap has made a good improvement


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I had a vortex exhaust system fitted. I have posted about the great results I got.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Quantum Remaps
+1

Our van (Hymer B544) has significantly more power and the mpg is no worse and maybe slightly better (by 1-2 mpg).

Rgds


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We had a 2.8 Citroen engine in our last van.
Bought a tuning box off e-bay for about £80 and fitted it in about 15 minutes. It had various adjustments that would either increase torque or give better fuel consumption. After playing with it for a couple of months we increased the fuel consumption by around 9% overall and also gave us better acceleration in the lower gears.


----------

